# Welches Z370 Mainboard?



## J-Dredd (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin, ich such nach einem neuen Mainboard für meinen heute für 320€ geschossenen 8700k. Leider hat sich PCGH bisher mit "nur" fünf Tests  sehr zurückgehalten, und dementsprechent richte ich mich an euch, mit Bitte um eine Empfehlung.

Das Board soll die CPU ordentlich antreiben könne, ggf. will ich den Prozessor geköpft und mit WaKü auf 5,2 GHz bringen (träumen wird man ja dürfen ) und auch sonst ein ordentliches und mit vielen Features gespiktes BIOS haben. Ein Graus, als ich meinem Freund einen R5 übertaktet habe und nicht einemal ein Offset einstellen konnte. Nun liegen da dauerhaft auch im Idle die Vollastspannungen an.  Kühlung sollte selbstredent auch gut sein.

Außerdem muss das Board einen PCIE-Slot in gebührendem Abstand von ersten PEG haben, weil meine Soundkarte sonst Probleme macht. Die kann nicht in den ersten Slot gesteckt werden, weil die ein Daugtherboard hat und das Verbindungskabel zu kurz ist 

Temperatursensoranschluss für WaKü ware nett, kein must have.

MSI ist bei Mainboards bei mir nach zwei schlechten langsam unten durch. 

Budget 150-200€, ATX.

M2 und USB 3.1 A und C soll auch, ist klar.

Wenn ihr also eine Empfehlung für mich habt, persönliche Erfahrungen oder Tests, dann immer her damit.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:  Produktvergleich ASRock Z370 Extreme4, Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Ultra Gaming, Gigabyte Z370XP SLI, ASUS ROG Strix Z370-F Gaming | Geizhals Deutschland Andere Mainboards, außer solche von MSI, könnt Ihr natürlich trotzdem empfehlen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## cap82 (29. Dezember 2017)

Was ich bisher so beim Lesen feststellen konnte, sind viele mit dem ASRock zufrieden. Ich habe mit meinem MSI bisher keine größeren Probleme (Außer Mystic Light, liegt aber wohl eher am OS). 
Und ich komme von einem ASRock Z77.


----------



## chaotium (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde kein Gigabyte Bord mehr kaufen.


----------



## 9maddin9 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann das Asrock Gaming k6 empfehlen, läuft bei mir recht stabil.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Dezember 2017)

ASRock Z370 Extreme4 -- Unfassbar gutes P/L-Verhaltnis! - YouTube
Würde das nehmen,war ja auch bei PCGH Preis/Leistungssieger glaube ich.


----------



## J-Dredd (29. Dezember 2017)

Also bisher werden am meisten Asus und ASRock Boards empfohlen - dass deckt sich auch mit meinem Bauchgefühl: Alle CPU Tester Verwenden Asus Boards und das einzige ASRock Board, das ich mal bei meiner Oma verbaut habe, kostete 60 € und hat bessere Features als das 100€ Board von MSI, dass jetzt bei meinem Freund eingebaut ist.

Ich denke, ich werde mir das ASUS ROG Strix Z370-F Gaming bestellen, dass kostet eigentlich 195€, ist aber gerade für 160€ verfügbar, und sollte somit noch etwas über dem ASRock K4 sein. Hoffentlich. Außerdem sind die ersten Rezensionen dazu, die es leider nur auf Englisch bei Geizhals gibt, voll des Lobes. Wenn ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen habt, gerne noch mitteilen, ich werde so in einer Stunde bestellen.


----------



## RtZk (29. Dezember 2017)

Bei solchen Ambitionen mindestens ein Z370 Maximus X Hero.

Mit den billig Boards ala Extreme4 kannst du die 5,2ghz gnicken (außer du hast eine extrem limitierte CPU), das Strix ist auch nicht besser.
YouTube , wenn du es nicht glaubst und hier wird eine extrem selektiere CPU verwendet, die du selbst nicht in die Hände bekommst.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2017)

Du willst maximal 150-200€ ausgeben, aber träumst gleichzeitig von 5,2GHz?
Wie soll das denn gehen? 
Spar dir den Unsinn mit den 5,2GHz und lass den Max Turbo von 4,7GHz auf alle Kerne laufen.
Das sollte jede CPU mit jedem Mainboard schaffen.


----------



## J-Dredd (29. Dezember 2017)

Freunde, ich denke schon, dass ein Unterschied zwischen einem 120€ und einem 195 € Board bestehen sollte.  Das ist ja schon HighEnd, und nicht die Budgetvariante.  Und auf keinen Fall lasse ich die CPU am Ende unter 5 GHz rennen. Die 5 sieht einfach zu schön aus auf 6 Kernen. Was dann nach oben noch geht, überlasse ich der Silikonlotterie. 5 GHz haben bis jetzt aber alle CPUs geschafft, die ich in Reviews des 8700k und der Z370 Mainboards gesehen habe.

@RtZk, das Video habe ich mir angeguckt, und auch das, wo er die cheap Z370 Boards vergleicht. Und selbst da läuft die CPU auf 5,1 GHz ohne Airflow für die Kühler. Wenn ich dass mal extrapoliere auf ein  50% teureres Board, dann sollte es jedenfalls nicht an ebenjenem scheitern.

Habe jetzt bestellt und berichte dann, wies läuft! Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## RtZk (29. Dezember 2017)

Lesen und zu hören ist die Devise. Die genutzte CPU ist so gut, dass sie kein Privatanwender in die Hände bekommt und es zeigt dir, dass ohne Top Boards solche Taktraten unerreichbar sind.
Ein 190€ Board ist KEIN High-End! 
Es kommt auf die Komponenten an und das Strix ist eben nicht besser als ein Extreme4.

Ein Formula oder ein Apex sind High-End Boards und das Hero eher Oberklasse.


----------



## J-Dredd (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich unterteile klassisch in Low Budget, Mid Class,  High End und Enthusiast.  Eine 1080 ti ist ja auch Enthusiast, obwohl es eine Titan V mit mehr Leistung gibt. Ein Mainboard für rund 200 ist für mich High End. Aber abseits der Wortklauberei verbitte ich mir deine herablassende Art. "Lesen und zuhören ist die Devise". Der gute Roman sagt in dem Video MIT DEN LOWENDBOARDS, dass er eine vorselektierte CPU von Caseking genommen hatte, dass auf 5,1GHz vorselektiert war. YouTube. Und die bringt sogar eines der Lowendboards auf die Straße. Die anderen schaffen ebenfalls zumindest 5. GHz. Das bringt mich zu der These, dass mir deshalb mein erwähltest Mainboard keinen Strich durch die Recnung machen sollte, und er Rest von der Güte meiner nicht vorselektierten CPU abhängt, wobei, wie gesagt, etliche Reviews von möglichen 5 GHz berichteten, bei normalen Retail-CPUs.

Deine Aussage zur Gleichwertigkeit der beiden von dir verglichenen Boards wäre sehr interessant, wärst du in der Lage, auch Belege für deine bloß in den Raum gestellte These abzuliefern. Hast du zufällig die Komponenten beider Boards genau verglichen? 

By the Way, bei Notebooksbilliger gibt es gerade eine Rabattaktion, die man mit dem Asus Wintercashback kombinieren kann, und die dafür sorgt, dass man das Hero X für 220€  kriegt. Da denke ich gerade noch drüber nach, vielleicht interessiert sich ja noch jemand anders dafür


----------



## RtZk (29. Dezember 2017)

Dann glaub’s halt nicht, du wirst es schon selbst sehen. Ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal ob du dein Geld zum Fenster rauswirfst.


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Dezember 2017)

Dank Roman's Video wissen wir das bei fast jedem Board die 5 GHz gehen, meistens limitieren die Spannungswandler das vortreiben (Stichwort,  Kühlung und Anzahl der Phasen)
Caseking bieten doch 5,2 GHz CPU an, von daher könnte man die Leistung kaufen oder einfach nur Glück haben, dass er den gewünschten Takt mit macht.

Gesendet von meinem Samsung Tab S2


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2017)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Caseking bieten doch 5,2 GHz CPU an, von daher könnte man die Leistung kaufen oder einfach nur Glück haben, dass er den gewünschten Takt mit macht.



Das ist ja eine Frage, die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe.
Sind die 5,2GHz immer garantiert? Welche Kriterien gibt es dafür? Braucht man eine bestimmte Kühlung und ein bestimmtes Mainboard, damit die 5,2GHz auch laufen?


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hab mit meinem 8600k auch keine Probleme gehabt, die 5,0GHz zu erreichen, und das obwohl es einer der "verrufenen" Tray's ist. Vielleicht habe ja ich aber auch nur Glück gehabt..
Is mir im Endeffekt aber auch egal. Er läuft jetzt auf 4,8, das reicht auch dicke..


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine Frage, die ich mir schon immer gestellt habe.
> Sind die 5,2GHz immer garantiert? Welche Kriterien gibt es dafür? Braucht man eine bestimmte Kühlung und ein bestimmtes Mainboard, damit die 5,2GHz auch laufen?


Der Takt ist garantiert bei dem jeweils angegebenen Vcore +- 30 mV (so die Beschreibung) bei nicht zu treffen würde ich es zurück schicken.

Zur Kühlung, diese sollte stark genug sein das sich die CPU auch betreiben lässt. Wakü ist nicht vorausgesetzt aber von Vorteil.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (30. Dezember 2017)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Der Takt ist garantiert bei dem jeweils angegebenen Vcore +- 30 mV (so die Beschreibung) bei nicht zu treffen würde ich es zurück schicken.
> 
> Zur Kühlung, diese sollte stark genug sein das sich die CPU auch betreiben lässt. Wakü ist nicht vorausgesetzt aber von Vorteil.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk



Die CPU's werden sicherlich nicht mit den billig Boards getestet, da sonst viel zu wenige CPU's geeignet wären, aber wer so viel für eine CPU ausgibt und dann am Mainboard geizt ist selbst schuld.


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

Man meint hier grad die "billigen" Z370 Boards sind die letzten Krücken...


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Dezember 2017)

Genug Phasen für die CPU sollte das Mainboard schon aufweisen und die Kühlung der Spannungswandler sollte ausreichend für OC sein (siehe Tests vom Roman auf YouTube) aber nach den Test reicht ja ein “150€ Mainboard“  

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J-Dredd (30. Dezember 2017)

Wie sich gerade herausgestellt hat, ist meiner auch ein Tray. War sehr versteckt in der Artikelbeschreibung. Schick ihn vllt deshalb schon zurück. Aber erstmal gucken, wie der läuft, wenn er erst in einem Mainboard sitzt. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück  Schön waren 5 GHz unter 1,4 V...

Ich glaube, Caseking schreibt was von wegen, dass man für eine ausreichende Kühlung sorgen soll, Wasserkühlung empfohlen wird. Aber eigentlich müssten die ja mindestens darauf hinweisen, dass man kein 90€ Board und kein 30 € Netzteil nehmen sollte. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer das nicht weiß und sich eine 500-700€  CPU bei denen kauft, ist eigentlich selber schuld. Außerdem hat man dann wahrscheinlich auch das nötige Geld, um sich einfach die teuersten MBs und NTs, die es so gibt, in seinen PC zu stecken und das auch ohne Ahnung macht 

Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht den Delide-Die-Mate 2 kaufen soll. Aber 30€ für eine CPU-Generation, die ich kein zweites mal kaufen werde ...


----------



## 9maddin9 (30. Dezember 2017)

J-Dredd schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht den Delide-Die-Mate 2 kaufen soll. Aber 30€ für eine CPU-Generation, die ich kein zweites mal kaufen werde ...



Also doch eine geköpfte CPU kaufen ^^ [emoji23]
Oder einfach weiter verkaufen.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cap82 (30. Dezember 2017)

J-Dredd schrieb:


> Wie sich gerade herausgestellt hat, ist meiner auch ein Tray. War sehr versteckt in der Artikelbeschreibung. Schick ihn vllt deshalb schon zurück. Aber erstmal gucken, wie der läuft, wenn er erst in einem Mainboard sitzt. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück  Schön waren 5 GHz unter 1,4 V...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, Caseking schreibt was von wegen, dass man für eine ausreichende Kühlung sorgen soll, Wasserkühlung empfohlen wird. Aber eigentlich müssten die ja mindestens darauf hinweisen, dass man kein 90€ Board und kein 30 € Netzteil nehmen sollte. Aber ganz ehrlich, wer das nicht weiß und sich eine 500-700€ CPU bei denen kauft, ist eigentlich selber schuld. Außerdem hat man dann wahrscheinlich auch das nötige Geld, um sich einfach die teuersten MBs und NTs, die es so gibt, in seinen PC zu stecken und das auch ohne Ahnung macht
> ...




Also mein Tray macht die 5,0GHz bei 1,25V. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück!


----------



## J-Dredd (31. Dezember 2017)

Der Trick ist ja eigentlich Widerruf - aber das geht halt einfach nicht, da entwertet man ja Romans Idee komplett. So ruiniert man ja eErfindungsgeist. Geköpft kaufen ist noch teurer und einen mit garantierten 4,8 brauche ich auch nicht holen  Bleibt wohl nur der Weiterverkauf.

Danke, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten. 1,,25 ist ja ein Traum soweit ich beurteilen kann ! Geköpft? Unter Wasser?


----------

